# شرح ولو بالصور عن كيفية كشف الكلور وتعقيمها بواسطة الجهاز اليدوي .توجد صورة



## متهور بعزم (7 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,,

يا ليت يا اخوان في هذا الصرح الشامخ والمنتدى الرائع بوجود الاعضاء ان تشرحوا لي ولو بالصور عن كيفية استخدام الجهاز اليدوي للكشف عن الكلور ومعايرته من الالف الى الياء وحيث انه توجد معي كيسين الاول مكتوب عليه free chlorine والاخر total chlorine كلها DPD كاشفة للكلور ,,,افيدوني يا اهل الخبرة عن التعامل مع هذا الجهاز ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير واسف عالاطالة ..


هذا صورة الجهاز اللي معي


----------

